# DIY Wooden vivarium



## ScorpDude (Aug 6, 2011)

A good friend of mine called Tony Wilks, who to my knowledge is no longer in the hobby (however if anybody knows otherwise I'd love to hear from them - do get in touch) wrote this guide for me.

Its a guide to building your own wooden vivarium, its a massively popular page on my website (about 1 in 5 people who view my website simply view this page...) and I've had some great feedback so I thought I'd throw up a link here 

DIY Vivarium Guide

Reactions: Like 1


----------

